# Hello, and hello, and hello



## Achanteur (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

I am Sean.

I need to post here to prove that I'm not a robot? 

Not only am I not a robot, but I firmly support this site's anti-robot agenda.

I write because it's slower than talking; more craft can be put into words, and subsequently, more humanity.

Lovely to be here,

A Robo- I mean, Sean


----------



## Sigg (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Sean, welcome to WF.

Personally I like robots, but to each their own.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Sean, welcome to the forum! (pssst! I think sigg may be a robot.ssshhhhh!)


----------



## Nickie (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Sean.


Nickie


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all, and thanks for the welcoming!


----------



## AA (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome Sean, I hope you look around post a few things in the lounge and whatever creative section you deem best. We are glad to have you.


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I may have misrepresented myself on the robot front.

I like robots, I just support the fact that they're barred from writing on here. We have to draw the line somewhere... or what's next? They'll be eating human food and smoking cigars.

It's a slippery slope.

That said, a good 1950s issue, square head and clamp hands kinda robot is a-ok in my books.


----------



## AA (Apr 22, 2010)

Exactly, because they can't type. They can only mash their clamps on the keyboard, and we get plenty of those around here. But you can kind of tell who they are because their posts look alittle like this:

u lhlrlasdf jhnasdfr ladrelk;pl;jul;asdfragw;nioav


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, cute intro.

Nice to have you here Sean. 
(Please don't leave. We need new members. And you seem fun. 20 cool points for you.)


----------



## Sigg (Apr 23, 2010)

> (Please don't leave. We need new members. And you seem fun. 20 cool points for you.)


 
minus 20 cool points for your desperation


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

I lost all my cool points back in the 90's when I wore tie dye.


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 23, 2010)

ALRIGHT! I only need 6 more cool points to earn an autographed Bart Simpson "Don't have a cow, man" t-shirt!
And then as soon as I get it, I'll give you those 20 back, to make up for the 20 you lost. Can't do much about the tie dye though.
And I'm not leaving, unless an even sexier writing forum comes along. I'm only human.


----------



## Sigg (Apr 23, 2010)

I was just thinking, I'm too lazy to type people's full SN so I generally shorten them.  I'd call you Ach, but 2 things come to mind when I type that :

- The german expression, as in "Ach so!" or "Ach, scheissdreck!"
- Automated Clearing House, as in automated debiting from a bank account

chant maybe?


----------



## moderan (Apr 23, 2010)

Greetings. I am only half robot, so I get to stay.


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 23, 2010)

Chant sounds good to me, Igg. 

And you're half robot Moderan? 
I don't mean to pry, but was it a whole human, accident, and then part replacement situation? 
Or a whole robot fed up with it's capacity not to love, and giving itself human parts?
Either way, pretty awesome.


----------



## moderan (Apr 23, 2010)

My username comes from a book in which the inhabitants are in the process of shedding their humanity.
They see the flesh as weak and troublesome. They are, however, warlike, and all-too-human.
Useful metaphor for me


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Where's your username from Achanteur? Are you a singer en francais?
Well that's not very robotty now is it.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome Achanteur. I will probably go with Acha :smile: 
Glad to have you!


----------



## Sigg (Apr 24, 2010)

Acha sounds like something out of an anime series.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2010)

Reminds me of this hilarious SNL ad:

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Old Glory

(Hey, welcome, Achanteur!)


----------



## Foxee (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome, Achanteur/Sean,

Nice to have you here. Have some more cool points. I got a few extra in the mail and they don't seem to do me any good anyway.

~Foxee


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, french term for a singer, but the first time I heard the word has a story attached to it. I might have to write about it on here sometime.
And yeah, Acha sounds like anime for sure, and I'm not nearly that angular. But really anything you'd like to call me is ok with me. 
Except Wendall, cause c'mon...
JosephB, unfortunately good ole hulu doesn't work here in Canada, so I can't check that link out.
And thanks Foxee! These new points bring me to a near dangerous level of cool. I'm talking cool hall of fame style, right next to the piano key necktie. But it's a level I'm sure I'll fall from quickly, like next time I have a bag of chips at a friend's house, and they catch me wiping my greasy hands on their couch afterward. 
Or next time I get excited about a song and try to air guitar the solo, but at the wrong time, and try to cover it up by playing the air drums instead, like that's what I meant to do all along.

It's a dangerous game, this fickle-cool world...


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2010)

Achanteur said:


> JosephB, unfortunately good ole hulu doesn't work here in Canada, so I can't check that link out.



Oh, OK. Try this:

Old Glory Robot Insurance-Saturday Night Live


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't watch much anime, but a little. You like the last air bender? Or is that considered anime? Maybe not quite...hmm.


----------



## Achanteur (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know if it is considered anime, but I love it. I'm kinda worried about the upcoming movie, just because that Shyamalan fella is a loose cannon. 
Also, I think there's a good chance they'll just breeze over the philosophical and spiritual aspects to make more time for action.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 28, 2010)

Agree about the action probably being the main focus, but of course I'll take my kids to see it fast as can be managed, lol. I like a lot of foreign films because of the lengths they go to with character, slow as they can sometimes be. So many movies nowadays disappoint me for lack of depth. My newest pup's name is Sokka btw. I am unaware of this loose cannon you speak of though.


----------



## MeeQ (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello... there... mister

(eclipse attack)


----------

